# Royal down,why??



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Any answer


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Buying a US financial institution.
Will probably be financed via equity dilution.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

great


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

The $5B deal is 50/50 cash/stock.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

FrugalTrader said:


> The $5B deal is 50/50 cash/stock.


That's a lot of canadian dollars! I have been waiting for an entry point, getting close.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Also have a interest in the ry ,,

2.5 million traded


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Yielding 4%, not bad.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Synergy said:


> Yielding 4%, not bad.


.75 / share


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

picked some up


----------



## yyz (Aug 11, 2013)

It's also trading ex dividend today probably also part of the drop.


----------



## 0xCC (Jan 5, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> .75 / share


Per quarter, $3.00 annual.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

The market clearly didn't like the acquisition. They had analyzed the move by 9:30:07 and said, no good!

I was looking at their dividend history and the dividend declared on Jan 25, 2000 was 0.135 per share. Today quarterly dividends are 75 cents.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

CEO said they overpaid by 1 billion dollars, because they wanted quality. 

Plus markets always thinks the buyer pays too much in any acquisition. This will add to earnings in q4 one year after the acquisition. Keep those dividend increases coming!


----------



## Edgar (Mar 24, 2014)

Also, their CEO said he doesn't see any further acquisitions in the near future. Probably had almost no effect on the price, but nonetheless, it is interesting and worth noting.


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey I thought Canadian banks were supposed to be doing poorly.  Market sentiments wrong again, big surprise.

Got a bunch of shares back in the winter at $72.00. Fish in a barrel.


----------

